# GOP Elects Allen West Speaker.A Slap In The Face To Our Liberal Leaders?



## TheSeventhTiger (Oct 17, 2013)

This would make for the ultimate answer to Obama appointing Susan Rice as National Security Advisor.

Obama/Pelosi/Reid wont know how to handle it. OMG! A Black Man as Speaker Of The House? What are we going to do ??
Allen West as Speaker, Ted Cruz as leading candidate for GOP 2016, this will have the racist/biased media in a tailspin during the two-year Presidential Election!
 Us Conservatives Can Only Hope For "West-Gate".


----------



## Black_Label (Oct 17, 2013)

Now _that _would be hilarious!  West is batshit insane


----------



## bodecea (Oct 17, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> This would make for the ultimate answer to Obama appointing Susan Rice as National Security Advisor.
> 
> Obama/Pelosi/Reid wont know how to handle it. OMG! A Black Man as Speaker Of The House? What are we going to do ??
> Allen West as Speaker, Ted Cruz as leading candidate for GOP 2016, this will have the racist/biased media in a tailspin during the two-year Presidential Election!
> Us Conservatives Can Only Hope For "West-Gate".



Didn't Alan West's own constituents turn him out?


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Oct 17, 2013)

i can just see the signs/bumper stickers already.   Cruz/West/Paul  2016.


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 17, 2013)

I can think of few better faces for the GOP to put forward to the country.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 17, 2013)

Retarded thread.


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 17, 2013)

tough to make someone speaker of the house when they aren't a member.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 17, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Retarded thread.



^ that


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Oct 17, 2013)

you think I made this up? he has often been mentioned as a candidate for Speaker 2014/or 2016.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 17, 2013)

Anyone that would default on our debt
Anyone that hates infrastructure, science and tech 

should never be allowed near power!


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Oct 17, 2013)

the dem's wont go for it because he is black.


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 17, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> you think I made this up? he has often been mentioned as a candidate for Speaker 2014/or 2016.



he'd have to be a successful candidate for office first.


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 17, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> the dem's wont go for it because he is black.



Who cares what the Dems think if they're the minority?


Come on, put the guy up there already!


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 17, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> you think I made this up? he has often been mentioned as a candidate for Speaker 2014/or 2016.



...and followed immediately by an eruption of laughter.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 17, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> you think I made this up? he has often been mentioned as a candidate for Speaker 2014/or 2016.



And...how does one do that, if said "candidate" isn't even a member of the House anymore?


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> you think I made this up? he has often been mentioned as a candidate for Speaker 2014/or 2016.



What idiot did you hear that from? The speaker has to be a member of the House. Are you trying to be funny? West is not a congressman. What kind of numbskulls are you listening to.


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 17, 2013)

Camp said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > you think I made this up? he has often been mentioned as a candidate for Speaker 2014/or 2016.
> ...



Ah, who gives a shit. Repubs control the House, they can make the rules. Let 'em put Allen West in the Speaker's chair for the whoooooole country to see.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Oct 17, 2013)

but thanks to ried/obama, there are no rules in the white house anymore,,,including checking for birth-certificates.


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 17, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> but thanks to ried/obama, there are no rules in the white house anymore,,,including checking for birth-certificates.



Well for chrissake, stop talking about it and tell the GOPers in Congress to make it happen!


----------



## bodecea (Oct 17, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> but thanks to ried/obama, there are no rules in the white house anymore,,,including checking for birth-certificates.



You so cute when you cray cray!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 17, 2013)

Maybe the op hasn't been paying attention today. Or, did I miss an election?









> i can just see the signs/bumper stickers already. Cruz/West/Paul 2016.



OTOH, I'm all for keeping all the dummies in one place where we can keep an eye on them. 

Seriously, this thread gives a whole new meaning to _ rw nutter.  _


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 17, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> This would make for the ultimate answer to Obama appointing Susan Rice as National Security Advisor.
> 
> Obama/Pelosi/Reid wont know how to handle it. OMG! A Black Man as Speaker Of The House? What are we going to do ??
> Allen West as Speaker, Ted Cruz as leading candidate for GOP 2016, this will have the racist/biased media in a tailspin during the two-year Presidential Election!
> Us Conservatives Can Only Hope For "West-Gate".



Did you know that McCain/Palin lost, West lost, Walsh lost, Romney lost, Booker's opponent lost 

but

Obama won (TWICE).

Do you think all those elections were accidents?

You lost and the American people won.

Deal with it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> you think I made this up? he has often been mentioned as a candidate for Speaker 2014/or 2016.



Not by anyone sane.


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 17, 2013)

So come on, tiger.


Are you gonna work to get this done or not?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 17, 2013)

Tiger....

Please return to your thread and apologize. You did not know that West was booted out of Congress. This is a pretty glaring error....even for you. 

Apologize for being so poorly informed and pretending that you belong in a discussion with adults. 

Thanks.


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2013)

Most retarded thread I've looked at today.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Oct 17, 2013)

2.8 Million pages? and the Allen West for Speaker Facebook Page? so there are millions and millions of retards out there just because they want West as speaker?


----------



## jasonnfree (Oct 17, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> but thanks to ried/obama, there are no rules in the white house anymore,,,including checking for birth-certificates.



No one's upset about West.   He's comic relief same as Palin.  And Bachman.  And Perry.  And Cruz.  And Louis Gohmert.   And.... list goes into the hundreds.


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 17, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> 2.8 Million pages? and the Allen West for Speaker Facebook Page? so there are millions and millions of retards out there just because they want West as speaker?



That should help you get this going, then.


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> 2.8 Million pages? and the Allen West for Speaker Facebook Page? so there are millions and millions of retards out there just because they want West as speaker?



Apparently the answer yes.


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 17, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> 2.8 Million pages? and the Allen West for Speaker Facebook Page? so there are millions and millions of retards out there *just* because they want West as speaker?



well, that's probably not the only thing that makes them retarded.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 17, 2013)

Camp said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > 2.8 Million pages? and the Allen West for Speaker Facebook Page? so there are millions and millions of retards out there just because they want West as speaker?
> ...



Probably not that many "millions". 

Very funny that the OP didn't know West was fired in 2010 but I suspect that degree of ignorance isn't uncommon. They just blindly believe what they're told to believe.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 17, 2013)

Camp said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > 2.8 Million pages? and the Allen West for Speaker Facebook Page? so there are millions and millions of retards out there just because they want West as speaker?
> ...



You beat me to it.


----------



## Camp (Oct 17, 2013)

There are 447 Likes on the facebook page. The "about" paragraph states that you do not have to be a member of congress to be speaker of the house. All the post I saw were from Allen West himself. I have no idea where the 2.8 million pages thing comes from. Maybe that is how many google pages there are on google for Allen West.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 17, 2013)

Camp said:


> There are 447 Likes on the facebook page. The "about" paragraph states that you do not have to be a member of congress to be speaker of the house. All the post I saw were from Allen West himself. I have no idea where the 2.8 million pages thing comes from. Maybe that is how many google pages there are on google for Allen West.



447 likes and posts only by West - yeah, that's almost the same as millions and millions.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2013)

Tiger, the TeaP revolt was a dismal failure.

Let's move on and work together.


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> This would make for the ultimate answer to Obama appointing Susan Rice as National Security Advisor.
> 
> Obama/Pelosi/Reid wont know how to handle it. OMG! A Black Man as Speaker Of The House? What are we going to do ??
> Allen West as Speaker, Ted Cruz as leading candidate for GOP 2016, this will have the racist/biased media in a tailspin during the two-year Presidential Election!
> Us Conservatives Can Only Hope For "West-Gate".


They would just call him "Uncle Tom" and "house n----r".

Oh, wait...they already do.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 18, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> *GOP Elects Allen West Speaker.A Slap In The Face To Our Liberal Leaders? *
> 
> 
> This would make for the ultimate answer to Obama appointing Susan Rice as National Security Advisor.
> ...



That would be a historic election of a speaker. 

Allen West lost his race in 2012 and is NOT currently serving in Congress.  
​


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Oct 18, 2013)

it seems that when time to time I bring up a topic in a thread with actual facts, and make an opinion on it,,the room liberal goats just assume I am a retard...yah? then explain Joe Biden and Barbara Boxer.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 18, 2013)

The Speaker of the House is not required to be a member of the House. 

Office of the Clerk of the U.S. House of Representatives - Member FAQs
---
2. How is the Speaker of the House elected?

Article I, Section 2 of the U.S. Constitution states, "The House of Representatives shall chuse their Speaker and other Officers."

Although the Constitution does not require the Speaker to be a Member of the House, all Speakers have been Members.
---


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 18, 2013)

mamooth said:


> The Speaker of the House is not required to be a member of the House.
> 
> Office of the Clerk of the U.S. House of Representatives - Member FAQs
> ---
> ...



Well, there ya go, wingnuts!

Make it happen!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2013)

daveman said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > This would make for the ultimate answer to Obama appointing Susan Rice as National Security Advisor.
> ...



They call him "loser", daveman.  He lost, remember.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> it seems that when time to time I bring up a topic in a thread with actual facts, and make an opinion on it,,the room liberal goats just assume I am a retard...yah? then explain Joe Biden and Barbara Boxer.



You made a Biden Boxer bonehead boo boo is what you did, Tiger.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Oct 18, 2013)

if i can recall, it was the tea party, maybe back in 2010 that was contemplating allen west for speaker after they fire john boner.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 19, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> if i can recall, it was the tea party, maybe back in 2010 that was contemplating allen west for speaker after they fire john boner.



So, you still don't know that Alan West was not re-elected?

Or, is it that you don't know that it is now 2013?

You're a good example of why the tee potty doomed.


----------



## daveman (Oct 20, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > TheSeventhTiger said:
> ...


Yes, I know.  I was just pointing out the typical progressive reaction to black conservatives.

You know -- the typical progressive reaction to black conservatives you chose not to condemn.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 20, 2013)

daveman said:


> Yes, I know.  I was just pointing out the typical progressive reaction to black conservatives.



Which would be completely ignoring their race. In contrast, conservatives like Dave will talk about nothing but their race.

Same with woman candidates. Liberals will talk about issues, while conservatives will only talk about how their candidate is a woman.


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 20, 2013)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You mean like calling him a wingnut because he is one?


----------



## daveman (Oct 20, 2013)

mamooth said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I know.  I was just pointing out the typical progressive reaction to black conservatives.
> ...



Why do you lie all the time?


----------



## daveman (Oct 20, 2013)

EriktheRed said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



If only that's all it was.

Marooned In Marin: Where Was Colin Powell When Black GOPs Received Racist Attacks?
Allen West was specifically targeted for defeat by the Democrat Party. A PAC supporting his liberal opponent ran an ad depicting West as a boxer who hits white women and steals money.  Virginia Democrat Rep. Jim "Me and My Son Beat Women" Moron, said West was "not representative of the African-American community." The vile Bill Maher, the defacto leader of the Democrat Party, called the GOP "The Party of the Apes" in a blog post attacking West.​


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 20, 2013)

daveman said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Think. 

Progressives generally support Barack Obama...a black man with center left political leanings. 

Progressives generally do not support Alan West...a black man with far right political leanings. 

Can either the support or lack of support in the above examples possibly be due to the race of the persons mentioned? 

Don't be so stupid. It is boring.


----------



## daveman (Oct 20, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...


Of course they can, and I've never denied some of the opposition to Obama is due to his race.  Of course, it's not nearly as prevalent as the left wants us to believe it is.

When the criticism uses racial terms, it's based on racism.  When it's based on policies, it's not.

Duh.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 20, 2013)

daveman said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Can you cite progressives using racial terms in criticizing Alan West? 

I know I never have. And I often criticize that asshole.


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 20, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




I never have, either. Allen West is a hyperbolic nutbag, as are Ben Carson, Alan Keyes and E.W. Jackson.


----------



## daveman (Oct 21, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


See post #50.

Further:

Black gossip site calls Rep. West a 'house slave' | WashingtonExaminer.com

Congressional Black Caucus: Tea Party racist, Allen West and Herman Cain 'oreos' - Spokane Conservative | Examiner.com

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t6WGg_-EsM]Congressional Black Caucus Attendees: "Allen West is an oreo" - YouTube[/ame]

There you go.


----------



## rdean (Oct 21, 2013)

GOP Elects Allen West Speaker.A Slap In The Face To Our Liberal Leaders?

Most everyone Republicans elect is a slap in the face to America.  Look at Ted Cruz.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 21, 2013)

West is not eligible to be Speaker

You actually have to be elected


----------



## bodecea (Oct 21, 2013)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


And yet, it was conservatives who turned out Herman Cain, who I was actually interested in.......


----------



## rdean (Oct 21, 2013)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Like a date?  I heard he was available.


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 21, 2013)

rdean said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You don't know Bo very well, do ya...


----------



## daveman (Oct 21, 2013)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Well, THAT proves they're racist.

Oh, wait -- no, it doesn't.

Tea Party Fuels Surge of Minorities Into Office - NationalJournal.com


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Oct 21, 2013)

Allen West Is Qualified to be speaker , especially being Van Jones was elected to being the Green Jobs Czar.


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 21, 2013)

bodecea said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > This would make for the ultimate answer to Obama appointing Susan Rice as National Security Advisor.
> ...



Nope he was redistricted, much like Joe Walsh was. When you can't beat him redistrict him. That is not a Democrat strategy that is a every party strategy, redistricting and gerrymerrying should be a crime!


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Oct 21, 2013)

Allen West's lost election is just as suspicious as Al Franken winning by inmate votes.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal (Oct 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Tiger, the TeaP revolt was a dismal failure.
> 
> Let's move on and work together.


You mean kowtow and surrender to the Democrats at every turn, doncha FakeStinky??


----------



## Pogo (Oct 21, 2013)

This board has transcended the surreal.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 21, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> Now _that _would be hilarious!  West is batshit insane



And Pelosi is the poster child for lobotomy research



point?


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> This would make for the ultimate answer to Obama appointing Susan Rice as National Security Advisor.
> 
> Obama/Pelosi/Reid wont know how to handle it. OMG! A Black Man as Speaker Of The House? What are we going to do ??
> Allen West as Speaker, Ted Cruz as leading candidate for GOP 2016, this will have the racist/biased media in a tailspin during the two-year Presidential Election!
> Us Conservatives Can Only Hope For "West-Gate".



You are so focused on race you make the Reverend Al Sharpton look like a rank amateur.


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 22, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Think.
> 
> Progressives generally support Barack Obama...a black man with center left political leanings.
> 
> ...



You think.

Conservatives generally oppose Barack Obama...a black man with center left political leanings. 

Conservatives generally  support Alan West...a black man with far right political leanings. 

Yet, you and your ilk condemn Conservatives as racist for opposing Obama, as if they support everyone else who has center left or far left political leanings.    The hypocrisy of your post is astounding.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 22, 2013)

hunarcy said:


> Yet, you and your ilk condemn Conservatives as racist for opposing Obama,



You lying about us doesn't make us hypocrites. It just makes you a liar.

Try to be more like liberals. Which is to say, color-blind. Believe it or not, not every single thing is entirely about race.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 22, 2013)

Most of the USA now answers "hell yes" to this question.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 22, 2013)

Dante said:


> You are so focused on race you make the Reverend Al Sharpton look like a rank amateur.





mamooth said:


> You lying about us doesn't make us hypocrites. It just makes you a liar.
> 
> Try to be more like liberals. Which is to say, color-blind. Believe it or not, not every single thing is entirely about race.



Waiting to see you two call out Rdean for the same behavior


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Oct 22, 2013)

Allen West not qualified to be speaker? then explain Nancy Pelosi who claimed that 500 million people a month  were losing their jobs in 2009.


----------



## Politico (Oct 22, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> the dem's wont go for it because he is black.



And that he's not even elected to anything.


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 22, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> Allen West not qualified to be speaker? then explain Nancy Pelosi who claimed that 500 million people a month  were losing their jobs in 2009.



gasp! a gaffe!

you know what makes nancy pelosi qualified and allen west not?

she's a member of the house - and she's not cray cray


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Oct 23, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder if Nancy Pelosi died in 2008 and has been kept alive with the latest medical technoligies. Kinda like what they did with Frankenstein.


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 23, 2013)

mamooth said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Yet, you and your ilk condemn Conservatives as racist for opposing Obama,
> ...



And you calling me a liar in the face of ALL the evidence to the contrary doesn't make me a liar.  It makes you look stupid.

'Nuff said.


----------



## daveman (Oct 23, 2013)

mamooth said:


> You lying about us doesn't make us hypocrites. It just makes you a liar.
> 
> Try to be more like liberals. Which is to say, color-blind.


Reality makes you a hypocrite.

15 Moronic Things Liberals Call Racism Since Obama Was Elected - John Hawkins - Page full


----------



## daveman (Oct 25, 2013)

daveman said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > You lying about us doesn't make us hypocrites. It just makes you a liar.
> ...



Looks like mamooth is posts-that-prove-him-wrong-blind, too.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 25, 2013)

Dave. what do you hope to accomplish with your stalker routine, and by constantly playing the race card? Both of those habits make you look like a kook.


----------



## daveman (Oct 25, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Dave. what do you hope to accomplish with your stalker routine, and by constantly playing the race card? Both of those habits make you look like a kook.


TRANSLATION:

"Waaaah!  It's not FAIR that I should be held accountable for my lies!"

Suck it up, Cupcake.  Quit lying, and you won't be called on your lies.  Or continue lying, get called on it, and then pretend the evidence that proves you're a liar doesn't exist -- you know, like you always do.

Your call.  Makes no difference to me.


----------



## Vox (Oct 25, 2013)

the left is extremely racist. and misogynistic.

one has to always remember that all left is about is CONTROL.
therefore stupid brainwashed and controlled females and minorities - that is their goal.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Oct 25, 2013)

i got an idea, lets paint John McCain Black, and make him Speaker.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 27, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> the dem's wont go for it because he is black.



Doesn't he have to be an elected member of the House first?  Or are you suggesting they will change the rules so that they can pick any bat shit crazy idiot off of the streets and make them Speaker of the House?


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Oct 27, 2013)

They pick Nancy Pelosi, right? wasn't she the wicked witch of the west riding her bicycle with the taco bell dog trapped in basket? (hey, didn't Romney do that to a dog once?)


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 27, 2013)

Vox said:


> the left is extremely racist. and misogynistic.



What an odd thing to say  considering the fact that the left were at the forefront of fighting for the civil liberties of African-Americans and Hispanics for decades, as well as fighting for privacy rights for women. 

And opposing the left at every turn were conservatives. 

Today conservatives are seeking to deny same-sex couples their civil liberties with the left fighting for the equal protection rights of gays. 

The facts and evidence would indicate youre either an ignorant partisan hack or a liar.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > the left is extremely racist. and misogynistic.
> ...



That's not quite fair.  Why can't she be both?


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Oct 28, 2013)

if not Allen West, we will have to settle for "Speaker Palin".


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 29, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> you think I made this up? he has often been mentioned as a candidate for Speaker 2014/or 2016.



You really should check your facts. He cannot be Speaker of the House if he's not a member of Congress. Now his name may have been mentioned before he lost his bid for re-election.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 29, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> if not Allen West, we will have to settle for "Speaker Palin".



Again, Palin is not a member of Congress.

Are you really this ignorant about political procedure?

I suggest you read more and post less.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 29, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> i got an idea, lets paint John McCain Black, and make him Speaker.



John McCain is a Senator.  You seem to have some gaps in your civics education.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 29, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > the left is extremely racist. and misogynistic.
> ...



It's called projection.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 29, 2013)

Vox has always refused to be self aware and has always projected personal failings on moderate Republicanism.


----------



## paperview (Oct 29, 2013)

bodecea said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > i got an idea, lets paint John McCain Black, and make him Speaker.
> ...


I gotta say - this thread is a hoot.  lol


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 29, 2013)

Pogo said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



There is, of course, a third option: she's just being an asshole.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Oct 29, 2013)

i was being sarcastic regarding my palin for speaker remark....comon!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 29, 2013)

No, you weren't.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 29, 2013)

I also think OP made an "Oopsie" based on all his previous rw base posts.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Oct 29, 2013)

I thought DC was lawless when It came to appointing democrats to leadership positions, just look at all of the {fill in the blank} hired by Obama.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 29, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> This would make for the ultimate answer to Obama appointing Susan Rice as National Security Advisor.
> 
> Obama/Pelosi/Reid wont know how to handle it. OMG! A Black Man as Speaker Of The House? What are we going to do ??
> Allen West as Speaker, Ted Cruz as leading candidate for GOP 2016, this will have the racist/biased media in a tailspin during the two-year Presidential Election!
> Us Conservatives Can Only Hope For "West-Gate".



What kinda ugly monkey wife does West have?


----------



## Mojo2 (Oct 29, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > This would make for the ultimate answer to Obama appointing Susan Rice as National Security Advisor.
> ...



Is it permissible to play the dozens here?

You know, to make, 'yo Momma' jokes?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 29, 2013)

daveman said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > This would make for the ultimate answer to Obama appointing Susan Rice as National Security Advisor.
> ...



Why not, they do to Oblama on USMB every day.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 29, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > TheSeventhTiger said:
> ...



As long as it is not directed at a poster.


----------



## Mojo2 (Oct 30, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > the left is extremely racist. and misogynistic.
> ...



Look, you Libs have called yourself being the Black Man's best friend for nigh on 50 years now. So, when are we going to be on a par with, let's say, the Chinese in America?

Hmmm?

In terms of income. And education? Well, while you are pondering THAT imponderable, tell me when you are going to acknowledge that what we are doing to our youngsters is a crime and it dooms our people to ALWAYS being suspects when robberies occur in White areas! 

And Blacks are constantly being stopped and frisked and racially profiled.

When are you going to stop pandering to us?

You treat us like we are your drunken, stupid bootycall bitch that you know is an embarrassment to you but when you are in need of a happy ending you just go along with whatever we say or do and praise us so you can be sure to get your happy ending.

Then once you have gotten what you were after, you leave us alone to stay drunk or high and collect entitlements and have illegal babies and glorify gangsta thug life and violent, drug using rappers...you don't really know or care what we do in between the elctions.

You just want to give us the least amount of wampum or free cell phones and food stamps and health care you can to buy our allegiance.

And we are too addicted to rebel.

You liberals say the Dems are the ones who LOVE Blacks?

Bullshit.

You USE Blacks to get what you really value.

Control.

So, all you Liberals who are so smug in your belief that you are our friends can kiss this Conservative Black man's behind! Stop humoring these Black degenerates who play Sports or Music and glorify the too prevalent inner city degenerate lifestyle! Do not let Political Correctness lead you to give a free pass to Blacks who demonstrate that bankrupt value system that stems directly from LBJ's "Great Society" failures in the 1960's.

You are going to have to give this country over to SOMEONE in a generation. Who will be able to accept the reigns of power and carry on the traditional American way of life and government?

The Muslims?

LOL?

The young Liberals who hate God and America and capitalism and the Constitution and who love Socialism and Communists and who think Obama is great just because he is clever and sneaky and has a poker face when he lies to them?

Ugh!

It's going to have to be that you stop pandering to us and begin treating us like we're your equals.

Demand more from us.

If you Libs are so keen on controling and manipulating, why not apply those co-dependant tendencies to helping make Balck folk ready to accept the baton as you guys dwindle in numbers?

It's either US or the Latinos or the Asians.

Young White Libs are too far out there to be counted on anytime soon.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 30, 2013)

I used blacks in OKC to get drugs and prostitutes.


----------



## Mojo2 (Oct 30, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> I used blacks in OKC to get drugs and prostitutes.



Aye lad! Confession is good for the soul.

Have you given up such practices, Boyo?


----------



## Mojo2 (Oct 30, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vox has always refused to be self aware and has always projected personal failings on moderate Republicanism.



Why, you must have been listening to Rush when he said he hadn't been able to find a single example of a great _moderate_ Republican.

Lots of great Conservative Republicans, but none considered great moderates.

Moderates, he asserts are those who don't know exactly WHAT to think. And so they wait until an issue is decided then check the prevailing political winds and jumps onto the winning side of the matter and appears to be a leader in whatever sphere they inhabit.

You can try to promote that kind of leadership because that's the kind of leader you'd probably admire.

None of them, however, helped America become great nor will they.


----------



## Mojo2 (Oct 30, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Then what would be the point???


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Oct 31, 2013)

Can you imagine PMS-NBC knowing that Allen West is in line for Speaker? I can just see Chris Matthews already bashing/making fun of Allen West ahead of time, saying things like, well Gee, now that it looks like Allen West is going to be Speaker, I guess there will be a lot more ribs&chicken left overs in the white house.


----------

